# ear infection



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

My Maltese has some nasty black/brown gunk in his ear. It's definitely an infection as I have seen it before. It's not terrible, so I used some Q-tips (not inside, but just the part I could see so that I didn't accidentally cause injury or push gunk farther down in his ear) and some baby wipes again just to clean the part I could see...but it's not going away. Do I need to go to the vet?? I know they will charge me an fortune just to give me that nasty oily medicine...

Thanks!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you know how to flush the ears with ear solution? That is what they will do if you take him/her in. Then prescribe you Posatex or something similar...


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

I did get some ear cleaner from the store, the drops that you put in and massage around while wrestling your dog to stay still and then they shake their head like crazy! It seemed to help, but it didn't...


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

clean your dogs ears with extra virgin coconut oil ainkiller:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have poodles who are relativel prone to ear infections. I flush Millie's ears once weekly with Dermachlor-K Flush - it is an antifungal. I pour it in her ear, massage the base of her ear, and then allow her to shake it out. Also, about once every week or two, especially after giving her a bath or swimming, I use a drying solution in her ear (1/2 part white vinegar + 1/2 alcohol) OR Epi-Otic.

She actually has an ear infection right now, bacterial but not yeast, and she is using Gentizol drops.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I know I probably sound like a broken record; but if you have flushed/cleaned the ear without any or much change, I would seriously try an OTC allergy pill. Khan's allergies first show signs of flair up in his ears, after a couple days on the allergy pill, his ears are completely clear. I suggested this to a friend who's lab has been dealing with ear gunk, and he informed me that none of the ear solutions were working. I had him try the allergy pill, and within a week his ears were free and clear! Khan is getting generic Zyrtec; but I switch it up just so his system doesn't get use to one kind.
Good luck!!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He is 10 1/2 and this is his second ear infection his whole life -we've been lucky...the first one was due to a bad groomer though, not sure where this one came about.


----------

